# Keinen Sound bei Mpeg4 Videos mit Kmplayer

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Ja also wie schon der Titel sagt, hab ich keinen Sound bei ein paar Videos, nachdem ich Gentoo neu aufgespielt habe. Bild läuft...Ton leider nicht. Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte? 

Ich hab schon im Alsamixer und in den configdateien geguckt. Leider ohne Erfolg.

danke schonmal im Vorraus!

thx!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Was sagt die Konsole: mplayer $Datei 

Alternativ kannst du mit mplayer -vo help dir alle Soundtreiber anschauen, probier sie mal durch.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi

Also mplayer $datei gibt mir das hier aus:

mplayer $blackdek.mp4.mp4

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.6 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 2)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX 3DNow SSE SSE2

85 Audio- & 196 Videocodecs

Spiele .mp4.mp4

Datei nicht gefunden: '.mp4.mp4'

Failed to open .mp4.mp4

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht.)

Über den mplayer -vo help Befehl werden mir nur Videoausgabetreiber aufgelistet...Mmm..

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

Du solltest "mplayer datei" angeben, wobei datei die Datei ist, die nicht funktioniert.

Und das andere sollte natürlich ao (für AudioOutput) heißen

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Also mplayer $datei gibt mir das hier aus:
> 
> mplayer $blackdek.mp4.mp4
> ...

 

Du sollst nicht $datei angeben sondern den Dateinamen ohne ein $ davor.  :Smile: 

Also entweder so:

```
mplayer /path/to/meine_datei.mp4
```

oder:

```
datei=/path/to/meine_datei.mp4

mplayer $datei
```

Bye.

----------

## firefly

ähm du sollst $Datei mit deiner datei ersetzten und nicht '$' vor den dateinamen setzen  :Wink: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Ups...ok...dann habisch vorhin was falsch verstanden*g*. 

Ok ich habs mal mit mplayer datei versucht und bekam folgendes auf der Konsole.

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.6 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 2)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX 3DNow SSE SSE2

85 Audio- & 196 Videocodecs

Spiele blackdeckmp4.mp4

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    ISO: File Type Major Brand: ISO/IEC 14496-1 (MPEG-4 system) v2

QuickTime/MOV-Dateiformat erkannt!

--------------

MOV track #0: 542 chunks, 4892 samples

Audio bits: 16  chans: 2  rate: 44100

MOV: Found MPEG4 audio Elementary Stream Descriptor atom (51)!

Fourcc: mp4a

--------------

MOV track #1: 460 chunks, 3404 samples

MOV: Found MPEG4 movie Elementary Stream Descriptor atom (69)!

Image size: 320 x 240 (24 bpp)

Display size: 320 x 240

Fourcc: mp4v  Codec: ''

--------------

MOV track #2: 1 chunks, 0 samples

Generic track - not completely understood! (id: 2)

--------------

MOV track #3: 1 chunks, 0 samples

Generic track - not completely understood! (id: 3)

--------------

MOV: longest streams: A: #0 (4892 samples)  V: #1 (3404 samples)

VIDEO:  [mp4v]  320x240  24bpp  29.970 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [faad] (afm=faad) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x6134706D nicht finden!

Lies DOCS/de/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

Audio: kein Ton!

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 320 x 240 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Film-Aspekt ist 1.33:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12

V:   3.0  90/ 90  7%  0%  0.0% 0 0 95%

MPlayer wurde durch Signal 15 im Modul sleep_timer unterbrochen

Broken pipe

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [faad] (afm=faad) nicht verfügbar.
> 
> Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren. 

 

Aktiviere mal win32codecs für mplayer.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ähmm..ganz blöde Frage jetzt...wie mach ich das denn?  :Embarassed: 

Edit: Ahh..moment..über esearch hab ich was gefunden. Ich versuch mal den Codec zu emergen und sag dann bescheid obs geklappt hat

Edit: Mm hab die Treiber grade emergt...hat leider nicht geklappt  :Sad: ...

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Treborius

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Ähmm..ganz blöde Frage jetzt...wie mach ich das denn? 
> 
> Edit: Ahh..moment..über esearch hab ich was gefunden. Ich versuch mal den Codec zu emergen und sag dann bescheid obs geklappt hat
> 
> Edit: Mm hab die Treiber grade emergt...hat leider nicht geklappt ...
> ...

 

schreib jetzt erstmal in /etc/portage/package.use folgendes rein :

```

media-video/mplayer win32codecs

```

damit machst du portage erstmal klar, das du die codecs für mplayer haben willst, ist sauberer 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x6134706D nicht finden! 
> 
> Lies DOCS/de/codecs.html!
> ...

 

edit :

probier mal : /etc/portage/package.use 

```

media-video/mplayer win32codecs

```

#emerge --update --newuse mplayer

#emerge faad2

edit (ca der 10.te):

wenn das auch nicht hilft, dann mal oben in die use-variable für mplayer "aac" mit einfügen und mplayer nochmal bauen

und ich würde mit "aac" anfangen, dann mal faad2 versuchen

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Mmm also ich hab den Eintrag mal gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich hab eben mal in der /etc/make.conf nachgeguckt. Ähmm ....bei den Useflags...muss ich da aac eintragen? Sry..bin noch ein ziemlicher newbie was gentoo angeht  :Wink: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst aac entweder in die make.conf eintragen, dann wirkt diese Flag global, also für alle Programme, oder du trägst es nur in keywords.use ein, dann wirkt es nur für mplayer.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Mm also global hätte ich net soo gerne. Ähmm..diese keywords.use...wo find ich die denn? In /etc ist die net drin.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

/etc/portage/package.use

Tobi

----------

## firefly

die package.{use,keywords und co} werden nicht automatisch erstellt, die musst du schon selbst erstellen.

die Dateien sollten sich dann in diesem Verzeichniss befinden:

/etc/portage

Als 1. erstellst du dieses Verzeichniss und dann langt in diesem falle ein:

```
echo media-video/mplayer aac >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Gruß

firefly

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi

Also ich hab mal einen Eintrag in die package.use und in die make.conf gemacht. Leider ohne Erfolg  :Sad: . MM muss ich die make.conf über einen Befehl nochmal nachträglich updaten?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## slick

Poste mal /etc/portage/package.use, /etc/make.conf (und evt. die Ausgabe von emerge -pv mplayer)

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

hi!

also hier erstmal die package.use:

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

media-video/mplayer win32codecs

media-video/mplayer aac

und hier die make.conf:

 These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -ffast-m$

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-3dfx 3dnow X aac acpi alsa -apm arts bzip2 cdr crypt dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg -gnome gpm gtk$

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="de"

und noch emerge -pv mplayer

Password:

destiny flo # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac* +aalib +alsa (-al                     tivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -do                     c -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick                      +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvi                     dia +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl +sse +sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +v                     orbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

naja..alles was net drinne ist, ist blau und alles andere rot. Außer +aac*. Das war grün

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist aac immer noch grün mit einem * ?

Denn das hieße, dass die Use Flag aktiviert worden ist, aber das Paket noch nicht damit kompiliert worden ist.

Also: grün? Ja, dann emerge mplayer, ansonsten hmm...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi

Mm ja..also das war eben grün. Ich guck mal..sec...jo, ist immer noch grün.

Also müßte ich jetzt im Prinzip den Mplayer bzw. den Kmplayer(den benutze ich) kurz unmergen und dann nochmal schnell emergen?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Kmplayer ist nur ein frontend.

Ein "emerge mplayer" reicht.

Dadurch ersetzt er die aktuelle Version durch die neu gebildete Version.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ahh ok..dann versuch ich das mal. Ich emerge grad noch den gimp. Kann also noch en bisle dauern. Ich schreib spätestens heut Abend obs geklappt hat  :Wink: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

tja nur so wird er mplayer aber ohne win32codes support installieren:

 *Quote:*   

> also hier erstmal die package.use:
> 
> sys-libs/glibc userlocales
> 
> media-video/mplayer win32codecs
> ...

 

da der 2. eintrag in der package.use den 1. überschreibt.

deshalb ändere die beiden zeilen in eine:

```
media-video/mplayer win32codecs aac
```

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Aso..Mmm also ich hab vorhin den mplayer nochmal komplett neu kompiliert. Und bei den mpeg4 Dateien hab ich wieder Sound!  :Smile:  *freu*  Scheint also soweit alles geklappt zu haben!

Danke euch erstmal für die Hilfe!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

p.s jetzt müßte ich nur noch meinen spdifausgang bzw. eingang ans laufen kriegen *g*

----------

